# average window tint cost?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm in charlotte, nc. thanks.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I got mine done for around $125. Best thing to do is just call some shops around your area.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I paid $230,,,Birmingham ,AL


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

columbus ga i paid $130 for 30%


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

I paid $200.00 5% all the way around in Pa


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

I got mine done for $160.00. On a black car, the tinted windows really help the appearance.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

alot of times if you'll call around and get prices. and then call again, they'll sometimes compete with others prices. thats what i did and i got down to about $115 for 20%.


----------



## thetastelingers (Jul 21, 2006)

those will make a good average for you.
$130- $160


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I paid 199 for 5% all around...


----------



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

*tint*

why tint the windows anyway to be legal i think you can only go about 1 shade darker.mite be diff in each state.i loohed at doing this and at two shades darker it would not pass.looks good thou.police around here keep the window meter in the front seat so it is easy to get to:cool .what does that tell you.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there a website that states the laws about modifications to cars?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll get mine done when its paid for, hope will be cheaper then the tint job I had done on my Impala


----------



## Horn_06 (Oct 19, 2006)

$135. legal front, darker rear.

there is a website I will try to find the link.


----------



## kevinakaq (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/

Link i found online while looking for the legal limit..debating on color of tint myself..i have the brazen orange and dont know if silver or smoke would look best...


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Paid $160. Tinted it legal though. I wish I went darker. 35% is way to light.....


----------



## Bwest03svt (May 30, 2005)

I have a buddy who tints windows at a shop here local in Indiana so I only paid $100 for 20% all the way around


----------



## kennys (Nov 21, 2006)

100 bucks all around as dark as you want lifetime warranty


----------

